# too much water?



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I've always been one to drink a lot of water, but I find that if I drink too much it can bring on an attack. I guess my body can't absorb it as fast as I drink it. So how much is too much? They say drink lots of water but not too much at once but if you don't drink enough you'll get dehydrated! So... what's a person to do?


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

drink little and often, I reckon







just so its not swilling around.There was some research done about fluorine in tap water which aggravates IBS, so try bottled water for a bit and see if that helps?Wavey


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I drink Britta filtered water - would that filter out florine or whatever it is?


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

HeyStrangely enough when I went to canada I had no probs wiv water over there but here Tap water is a nightmare!But still lots of water is good overall to your body!


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey, the only problem with drinking too much water is you might flush out your electrolytes. The electrolytes control the flow of water through cells. If you feal sick after drink too much some sports drinks can help (they add electrolytes to your body). I do nto know about IBS getting worse after drinking alot. I usually drink more during an attack to feal better!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Er...whats wrong with the tap water in London? I don't have a problem with it at all. I think you are supposed to have about 8 glasses of water a day, so you can spread it out. That is about 4 pints of water, so its quite a lot.Tap water is just as good as bottled water and its free. No point in splashing out for something expensive when you get it free. There has to be SOME flourine in the water, whats it there for, to kill germs or something?


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Fluorine is put in public water to help keep your teeth healthy. They use chlorine to kill the germs and stuff.Fluorine is very poisonous, just do a search for it and you will find a load of articles criticising the use of fluorine in drinking water.Wavey


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I agree with the bottled water thing. My dad hates it that I only drink bottled water, but I can't drink normal water. There's minerals and stuff in our water (we're on a well) and it just doesn't agree with me, although if it's frozen, it's not too bad. I've found Dasani tastes great! (made by cocacola) and also Misty Mountain although i don't know if they make that anymore.. I don't like Aquafina. They put stuff into their bottled water and it makes me sick. (I know I know, water is water, but what's IN the water is different).


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

You are totally right. I don't like Aquafina unless it's cold cuz I can taste the stuff they add to it. Dasani is great water. I don't think tap water usually makes me sick, but it tastes funny. And my problem with drinking too much at once is that your intestines can't absorb enough and it makes your stools soft(er). Plus you get that drowning in the ocean feeling in your tummy which is just yucky. I played this drinking game at school last year with water instead of booze and I got nasty sick after a few hours.


----------

